# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #17763

## thodoris84

Κάθως από σήμερα ξεκίνησαν οι καλοκαιρινές διακοπές και ηρθα στην Νότια Εύβοια με διάθεση για παιχνίδι έχω γυρίσει μια grid προς την Τζιά στην συχνότητα 2412 με ssid awmn-17763-free,να σημειώσω ότι η οπτική είναι τέλεια.Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει pm είτε ας απαντήσει στο νήμα.Υπάρχει εννοείται διαθέσιμο υλικό και για τους 5 ghz!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι και εγω εξοχικό στον Μαραθωνα, σε λίγες μέρες θα συναντηθω και με άλλους σχετικά με τον Αηστράτη, υπάρχει δυνατότητα για σύνδεση να το συζητησω και με τους άλλους; Υποψην ότι λόγω απόστασης 80αρι πιάτο και σε Α δεν είναι αρκετά. Είτε θέλει 1μ είτε άλλη κεραία ειδική για δύσκολες καταστάσεις και Ν έστω μονής πόλωσης αν όχι και dual, προσωπικά προτιμώ dual καθώς έτσι έχουμε σχεδόν όλα τα links μας.

----------


## thodoris84

Καλημέρουδια δυστυχώς από το σημείο που βρίσκεται το σπίτι δεν υπάρχει οπτική προς Μαραθώνα, ίσως στο μέλλον μετά τα capital controls να βγάλουμε ένα λινκ με solid dish από τον κόμβο στο βουνό 20004  ::  

Στάλθηκε από το D2303 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι καλημερα ακομα παλευω να κοιμηθω...εννοεις τον ydin; νομιζω το ειχαμε ξαναπει παλιοτερα, οκ θα το δουμε τοτε γιατι αν δεν μπει καλος εξοπλισμος δεν θα εχει και νοημα αυτο το link.
Α εγώ ελεγα τον κόμβο marmari που ειναι του ydin τον εχει δηλωσει σαν πελάτη μας αν δεις.

Στάλθηκε από το Quicki-811 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

